# Bentley lost princess house, officially



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor Bentley.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Made me smile, thanks for sharing. Love hearing about Bentley and Ky


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The captions and pictures are truly very funny, love reading about the adventures of your dogs keep it going


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol omg that was hilarious!!! Go Ky for reclaiming what's hers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Haha! Too funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Awww...never a dull moment with two! Love em!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

These two always put a smile on my face! I like that Ky keeps cute little Bentley in his place. She will make him a wonderful dog...other dogs make the best teachers!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Too funny. I love to read about their adventures.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

SO FUNNY ! Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, Bentley is sure getting big! Seems like it was only yesterday that cute picture of Ky and Bentley in identical poses was posted, and Bentley was so small relative to Ky.

I remember when my dog was a puppy, it seemed like he doubled in size every couple weeks. Maybe it wasn't just him or just my imagination.  It's amazing the way these little guys grow. It's so quick relative to the way humans develop.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

omg sooo funny! Thanks for the hearty laugh this morning!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Girls Rule and Boys Drool!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

That made me literally laugh out loud. My favorite one "crap" hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love reading about your two.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Golden999 said:


> Wow, Bentley is sure getting big! Seems like it was only yesterday that cute picture of Ky and Bentley in identical poses was posted, and Bentley was so small relative to Ky.
> 
> I remember when my dog was a puppy, it seemed like he doubled in size every couple weeks. Maybe it wasn't just him or just my imagination.  It's amazing the way these little guys grow. It's so quick relative to the way humans develop.


*I know! This pic? It was taken Aug. 30th. Seems impossible!!!*


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> *I know! This pic? It was taken Aug. 30th. Seems impossible!!!*


That's the one! One of my favorite dog pictures I've seen posted here. Very cute.

I also have been enjoying reading the stories of the adventures of these two dogs. An Akita and a Golden Retriever make for an interesting pair, even just in theory- and these two in particular seem to have a really strong bond and keep getting involved in interesting incidents. And surrogate puppy for the biological ones she lost angle is a sweet story.

I've never met an Akita, but I watched Hatchi with Richard Gere (Based on a real life story), and the breed intrigues me. One of the things I love about goldens is that they are so affectionate and playful, and love to interact with almost everyone, but the flip side of that, a dog that's supremely loyal to just one or two humans/dogs, also seems like a great characteristic for a breed, in a different way. It's hard not to admire that kind of loyalty.

As a single guy living alone, it almost makes me think I should consider an Akita the next time around, but I don't know, I really do have a special love for golden retrievers, even though goldens are in theory "family" dogs. Maybe an Akita would be happier with the situation I can provide for it, though. Obviously, that's a 10 years down the line sort of thought. One dog at a time for me.  And my current canine buddy isn't going anywhere anytime soon, except for a walk. 

How do you feel about Akitas relative to Goldens? I know you love both of your current dogs a lot. I'm just thinking, in a generic sense, in the far distant future, if your dogs passed away after long happy lives, and you decided to just pick one of the two breeds as a replacement, which way do you think you'd go? Any plus/minses to Akitas that maybe aren't readily apparent from watching the Hollywood movie version? Do they really refuse to play fetch?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think it would be possible for me to choose between the two breeds after having Ky. I hope to always have an Akita and a GR in my life.
Ky will retrieve, if she feels like it. She would rather go for a walk with me or sit on daddies lap and watch TV or go for a car ride. She can be fun and full of energy and the next minute happily settle next to us. She's a very versatile dog 
She is very protective of both of us and now she protects Bentley the same way but she's in no way a bully. If I tell her I've got this, she will let me handle it but she's always at the ready just in case.
She's very good at meeting new people (unlike the stories that are told about them) even with being abused she trusts until given a reason not to.
The one thing that is true about Akitas...they are _very_ stubborn. Akitas have to know who is in charge or else they will take that title. They learn whatever you want to teach them but it's not like teaching a GR, you have to convince them that this will be a fun thing to learn.
A few streets over an old couple has a 12 yr old male Akita and I laugh when I see them walking him because it's actually the dog that walks them. They know that he's in charge and they laugh about how stubborn he is. It just goes with the territory. 
My DH is the first to admit that he could not own an Akita if he lived alone because he never 'tells' a dog to do something, he 'asks'. You might get away with that if you had a different breed but with an Akita if you 'ask' the answer is always 'no'.
I'm not sure that Ky would have allowed an adult dog to move in with us because this is her house and everything in it is hers and she's not fond of sharing, anything. Even my brothers dogs, she will happily play with them at his house but they are not allowed to step foot in our house, not even up for discussion. Thankfully she has excepted Bentley as her own and he pretty much gets away with murder but it will be interesting to see the dynamic when he's an adult.
Right now when they're outside and she uses her "Akita" bark, Bentley freezes like a statue and lets Ky handle the problem, when she relaxes he runs to her as if to say, "I was right over there and I had your back!" LOL
So since I've just written a book and haven't answered your question  I still say, no way could I choose between the breeds. Sorry :doh:


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I just looked at your pictures again. Bumping this up for anyone who hasn't seen them. So funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> I don't think it would be possible for me to choose between the two breeds after having Ky. I hope to always have an Akita and a GR in my life.


I think _if_ I were to ever have two dogs in my life, I'd probably want to go in a direction like that- two different looking breeds with differing personality traits, so I'd be getting two different types of experiences. Having two of the same breed at the same time might seem a little redundant to me at times, not that I'd be totally opposed to it.  Probably a moot point anyway, though- I'd only want more than one dog if I had a two or more person household and someone else who could walk the second dog and chip in financially, and I'm looking like I'm going to be a one person household the rest of the way at this point (Though one never knows), or, if a multi-person household, only with random roommates for financial reasons (Not "dog acquiring with" people  ).



> Ky will retrieve, if she feels like it. She would rather go for a walk with me or sit on daddies lap and watch TV or go for a car ride. She can be fun and full of energy and the next minute happily settle next to us. She's a very versatile dog
> She is very protective of both of us and now she protects Bentley the same way but she's in no way a bully. If I tell her I've got this, she will let me handle it but she's always at the ready just in case.
> She's very good at meeting new people (unlike the stories that are told about them) even with being abused she trusts until given a reason not to.
> The one thing that is true about Akitas...they are _very_ stubborn. Akitas have to know who is in charge or else they will take that title. They learn whatever you want to teach them but it's not like teaching a GR, you have to convince them that this will be a fun thing to learn.
> ...


Your Akita sounds a little like my golden.  He's definitely a born leader and if you put him in with any group of dogs, he always seems to be the one in charge of setting the agenda and giving small corrective bites when necessary. I mean, his dog friends love him and enjoy running and around with him, he single handedly turned this one anxious shy dog some relatives got from a shelter into something almost almost like a retriever, sort of taught him to be a dog (Maybe something like what Bentley did with Ky)- but he definitely takes charge of them. He also loves his car rides.

And he definitely has an idea of where he wants to walk, which route he wants to take on which days, when he thinks it is acceptable to turn around, when he *needs* to stop and sniff something for an hour (We used to get into tug of wars that once injured my shoulder pretty bad, and forced me to cut some walks short because the tugging would wear me down due to ill health, until I got him a very light very gentle training collar- which he's never so much as yelped or whined about, so it can't be hurting him, but if he doesn't listen when I move him along, in 5-10 seconds he gives up his tugging and happily trots along now. Many times he'll even just respond to verbal cues like "Okay fella, time to move along". these days), bed time, etc.. He's a little bossy.  And occasionally he'll throw fits and "argue" with me (I've had times on walks where he'll suddenly just grab the leash in his mouth, start jumping to and fro and pulling, then I'll reprimand him and he'll bark at me and we'll get in a "No." "Ruff!" "No!" "Ruff!" "No." type of thing until he heaves a heavy sigh and resumes the walk). Mostly he accepts my authority, though. I'll often have almost conversations with him and it's remarkable how many words he picks up and how responsive he can be when he _wants_ to be.  His stubborn authoritative streak can be frustrating sometimes, but other times it can be useful- I'm a little absent minded, and he keeps me on track and makes sure I get stuff done, like walks and sleep and the like.  I've grown really fond of him over the years.

But the golden breed traits come out whenever he sees people, particularly women. He loves people. And dogs smaller than himself.  He had some bad experiences with a Rottweiler nearby (The Rottweiler kept urinating through the fence and once or twice "marked" my puppy) when he was little and is a little wary of the larger dogs. The Rottweiler eventually accepted my dog, but my dog seems to be holding a bit of grudge. In all fairness, if someone urinated on me, I'd hold a bit of a grudge, too.  

I think my dog is holding out on the Rottweiler to submit to his authority.  And, you know, I wouldn't necessarily bet against it...



> Right now when they're outside and she uses her "Akita" bark, Bentley freezes like a statue and lets Ky handle the problem, when she relaxes he runs to her as if to say, "I was right over there and I had your back!


LOL. My golden used to sort of taunt the Rottweiler next door across the fence as a puppy in response to the Rottweiler's territorial marking, and even start marking back across the fence when he got old enough, but the second we'd pass him on a leash on a walk, my golden would hide behind my legs and periodically poke his head out like "Is the Rottweiler still there?" and if he found he was still there, quickly move his head back behind me. He also used to have a tendency to do obnoxious things and then put me between him and whomever or whatever he was being obnoxious to like "You handle this, human.".  Fortunately, he's stopped doing the latter.

There are also these two large bear like dogs (Newfies?) we sometimes see walking, and my dog will literally crouch to the ground and refuse to move in their direction until I coax him, then he'll crouch again, and I'll have to coax him some more. In all fairness, they do like medium sized bears, so I can see him point. 

On the other hand, he has this wild cat that he knows hangs out a lot by a particular bush, who he'll love to poke his head in at suddenly on walks like "Helllo! I'm here!" and the cat will startle and get it's back up, and I'll move the dog along, and my dog will trot along smiling like "I annoyed the cat again!" while the cat shoots us affronted glares. 

He can be this odd mix of large and in charge stubborn adventurous and easily intimidated depending on the situation.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gave me my morning smile. You go Ky, GIRL POWER!!!


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

The dog just interrupted me for some play time. He loves to wrestle. He still gets a little nippy, but after about 18 months of me saying "No bite!" and trying everything from Caesar Milan-like snout holding to me yelping like an injured puppy to softly saying "You know biting makes me sad." 25 times a day, I realized it was time to just accept him for who he is. It made the following year a lot less stressful. Fortunately, he mostly restricts himself to nipping me and other dogs playfully. I'll take him to relatives' frequently and they say they've never seen him bite apart from when playing with other dogs. 

He also sort of recognizes when it's time to stop his nippy wrestling and trots off to get something to play fetch with. Though, sometimes, I'll be sitting somewhere or laying down and he'll do a bait and switch, laying a ball or a rawhide bone at my feet. Then I get up to throw it, and instead of chasing it, he'll nip me and try to wrestle, or sit down and preen and indicate "Pet me now.".  I think he has the impression that I _really_ _love_ to play fetch, and it's the best way to bait me into whatever he really wants to do.  I prefer it to his whining staring nudging air nipping dance. 

He's actually really a nice dog. It just takes the right sort of human to appreciate him. 

It's also interesting that he'll sometimes grab the leash and jump around and mosh me on walks, but sometimes other people take him for walks and report he's always perfectly behaved apart from his marking. I think he kind of knows I'll be there for him and he's going to get a walk the next day no matter what, but that with other people he's got to be careful about boundaries or they might not ever walk him again.

Sometimes I'll lecture him and he'll walk away mid-lecture. Either he's submitting or he finds my lectures really boring.  He reminds me a teenager at times.

Are anyone else's goldens like this? Or does he have a fairly unique personality for a golden?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So...... Ky got tired of Bentleys "I'm all that" attitude....lol

I absolutely love these two.....


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Too funny


----------

